# Selling WoW Collectors Edition set to buy new GK army (US only).



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

I'm trying to sell my set of all four Collectors Edition World of Warcraft Boxed Sets and the account they are tied to. This includes all the extras that come with the boxed sets including maps, mouse pads, collectible cards (including unused loot cards), sound tracks, art books, and special in-game pets. 

The account is not active, as I haven't played in many months, so you will need to provide some sort of payment method or game card to start playing. My highest level character is a 72 shaman and I have over 3,000 gold in trade goods and gear to get you started.

My asking price is $600 USD, which also covers the cost of shipping to anywhere within the US only. I will send any potential buyers a request to their email via PayPal. Once the money has cleared, I'll send the account information so that you can download and start playing immediately. The boxed sets will be sent over UPS, standard shipping.

I'm basically trying to trade in one hobby for another. I played WoW for a few years on and off, but never had the time or money to really invest in continuing to play. I'd rather work towards building my new Grey Knights army, which is a more tangible and rewarding endeavor.


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Just so you all know, this is still available. I haven't had any potential buyers, so I'l going to reduce my asking price to $500 usd, shipping included.


----------



## Skulljun (Sep 3, 2011)

*Still have it??*

Just wondering if u still have ot for selling let me know thx


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Its against WOW's EULA to sell your account dude anyone buying it any your self would be banned on the spot. Thus i have informed the mod team of this.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

People sell their accounts all the time actually. 
But anyway, don't sell the accounts dude. Cancel them and let the buyers make their own account for WoW once they get the collectors edition boxes.


----------



## MrHuk (Jul 15, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> Its against WOW's EULA to sell your account dude anyone buying it any your self would be banned on the spot. Thus i have informed the mod team of this.


They wouldn't be banned on the spot, they'd be banned if they stupidly bragged about buying the account in public. It's against the rules, but a lot of people do it.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

DeathJester921 said:


> People sell their accounts all the time actually.
> But anyway, don't sell the accounts dude. Cancel them and let the buyers make their own account for WoW once they get the collectors edition boxes.


Safe to say he used the codes lol!


----------



## Skulljun (Sep 3, 2011)

Im have no interest in the account for use im only looking for the collectors items that came with the collectors set i already have a Wow account thx


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Safe to say he used the codes lol!


Its almost a guarantee lol :laugh:


----------

